# Jazz interested in Croshere!



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

From IndyStar.com Pacers Board...

_Croshere is mentioned as one of the players the Jazz might be interested in since they have around $20M to spend (perhaps a bit less, depending on if the Clippers match on Maggette), they need to replace Malone, and free agents are staying away.

Croshere (add Danny Ferry's contract if necessary) to Jazz for a draft pick?_

The info was from ESPN Insider so it is reliable. I hope the Jazz take Austin into consideration.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

If we traded them Croshere what could they possibly give us in return that would be good?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> If we traded them Croshere what could they possibly give us in return that would be good?


Hmm... I don't think Croshere is worth much anyway...

Maybe Ostertag for Croshere ? Ostertag's contract comes up at the end of the year, it would save paying three more years of Croshere...:whoknows:


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm... I don't think Croshere is worth much anyway...
> ...


possibly, but I really don't want to see Ostertag playing for the Pacers.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> If we traded them Croshere what could they possibly give us in return that would be good?


The only thing I can think of would be some draft picks(which would give us alot of cap room for PGs).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If this is true I realy wish we could have worked this out before hand so we could have kept Brad. All in all though Im for this trade. If they gave us a first rounder I think we would make out like bandits. Croshere has no spot on this team, and the Jazz are favorites to slide to the bottom of the barrel this year so the pick would be a good one.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

With a 2004 First Round Pick I would be very happy.

Ok, look, if the Jazz are interested in Austin, good! We will give this guy to them, it's free, only a first round pick, and let's go to play! The best trade that we can do.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> With a 2004 First Round Pick I would be very happy.
> 
> Ok, look, if the Jazz are interested in Austin, good! We will give this guy to them, it's free, only a first round pick, and let's go to play! The best trade that we can do.


I dont think there ginna give us a 1st, maybe a 2nd. The reason for that is The Jazz will absolutly suck next year, they are almost garunteed a top-3 pick, I dont think they are going to give that up.


----------



## Jay-Ballin (Jul 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think there ginna give us a 1st, maybe a 2nd. The reason for that is The Jazz will absolutly suck next year, they are almost garunteed a top-3 pick, I dont think they are going to give that up.


Exactly what I was going to say. The Jazz would be making a mistake if they traded their 1st rounder for Croshere. Croshere just isn't worth a first round pick.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

It would probably be a future first round pick, probably protected too. Could Croshere pull a Thorpe for us?


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah, for this reason I said this, because trading a first round pick is enough. 

They won't trade a rookie player, of course, so...Calbert Cheaney? 

I don't want Ostertag for nothing! He won't let develop Al and Jon, and he isn't a decent center...In the playoffs he played very well, but this doesn't means that he will be the same player this season.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> It would probably be a future first round pick, probably protected too. Could Croshere pull a Thorpe for us?


It would be great!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Hell, I'd trade Croshere for a 2nd round pick. Think of the cap room!


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

We pull this deal and we could offer Jason Terry a fat contract. I still think Croshere would be really good in the right circumstances.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jreywind</b>!
> We pull this deal and we could offer Jason Terry a fat contract. I still think Croshere would be really good in the right circumstances.


Austin could be great on the right team, but we are just to deep.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Heck I'd be willing to give Croshere to the Jazz for free if that were allowed. I think we should trade him for a 2nd round pick next year or for just about any player the Jazz have right now except for Greg Ostertag.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Heck I'd be willing to give Croshere to the Jazz for free if that were allowed. I think we should trade him for a 2nd round pick next year or for just about any player the Jazz have right now except for Greg Ostertag.


Me too, we have wanted to get rid of Austin forever now so why not just go ahead and let the Jazz have him?


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> From IndyStar.com Pacers Board...
> 
> _Croshere is mentioned as one of the players the Jazz might be interested in since they have around $20M to spend (perhaps a bit less, depending on if the Clippers match on Maggette), they need to replace Malone, and free agents are staying away.
> ...


Chad Ford should be embarrassed. The Jazz have zero interest in the grossly overpaid Austin Croshere.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Well obviously you know everything. Croshere could give the Jazz a good 15 and 8. And we would be willing to give him up for a second rounder.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

You have to be really drunk to ever consider the posibility of Utah giving up a first round pick for Crosshere.

I think it could be a lot more realistic this way: Crosshere and a Indiana's first round pick for a Jazz's second round pick.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

That's why I said *second rounder* or top 20 protected first rounder. Utah would be willing to do either of those because nobody wants a pick over 20 in the first round anyways because they have a guaranteed contract and they prolly aren't that good (Brezec). So yeah I think there could be a way to dump Crishere on the Jazz.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Croshere already peaked on this team and has now lost experience. He was up and coming then when Zeke came he sat him for some reason and now I doubt that he will be back to where he was 3 years ago anytime soon.
It's possible for him to average 15 and 8 but it is very unlikely when he has never averaged more than 10 and 6. He just isn't a banger, and he lost alot of experience and potential.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

He averaged 15 and 8 in the Finals against the Lakers. He could definately do it with 30 + minutes a game.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Finals with the Lakers was 3 years ago and my point was that he lost experience and most of the potential he had. It's unlikely that he can average those numbers or average 30+ minutes in his first year with a new team because he has never experienced it. He needs time to develop what he lost.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Finals with the Lakers was 3 years ago and my point was that he lost experience and most of the potential he had. It's unlikely that he can average those numbers or average 30+ minutes in his first year with a new team because he has never experienced it. He needs time to develop what he lost.


How can you lose experience? You don't think if he averaged 30+min a game for a team as bad as the Jazz that he couldn't average 15 and 8? We're not talking about Brezec here. This is the other tall white guy. The one with the brown hair. He has a little bit of skill. Enough to rack up some points and rebounds.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

You telling me that he can rack up 15 and 8 in the west? Remember he is a Power Forward.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Yes and with Karl Malone gone he can. I told you he did it in the Finals against the Lakers. And we are not on the planet where people "lose experience". Also Croshere can play 3, 4, and 5 to a certain extent. He also has a nice touch all the way out to three point range. Given the minutes he can pull down some boards.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Dog he is playing against Duncan, Webber, KG, Malone, Brand, and Dirk night in/night out. They wouldn't sign him to come and play SF when the already have Kirilenko and Harpring both competing for that starting spot.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Dog he is playing against Duncan, Webber, KG, Malone, Brand, and Dirk night in/night out. They wouldn't sign him to come and play SF when the already have Kirilenko and Harpring both competing for that starting spot.


The only guys that are great defenders on there are KG, Duncan, and to a lesser extent Brand. He could definatley put those numbers up on Dirk. I didn't say he was gonna shut anyone down defensively, I said he could put up good offensive numbers while being the only offensive player in the post of a bad team.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

That's why Utah wouldn't want him. That's like giving a good pumping with no vaseline.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

Nah, I think that Genjuro's option is the best. Maybe the Jazz can add a player (massenburg or anything like this guy). But I'm happy trading Croshere, so anything that they give to us is good.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> That's why Utah wouldn't want him. That's like giving a good pumping with no vaseline.


So they wouldn't want the guy at all for a second rounder when they have no one better in the post than him?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

They can get a worthy second rounder who would be able to average 15 and 8 and defend.

It's rebuilding time for them and considering the fact that they will be in the lottery they can get a great PF. Maybe even Okafor.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> They can get a worthy second rounder who would be able to average 15 and 8 and defend.
> 
> It's rebuilding time for them and considering the fact that they will be in the lottery they can get a great PF. Maybe even Okafor.


Really? A second rounder who can average 15 and 8 and play the post? I've never seen such a thing. Please show me.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Watch Carlos Boozer this year.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Watch Sofoklis Schortsanitis when he comes to play in the League.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Look at Rashard Lewis.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I will send you 15 dollars in the mail if Carlos Boozer averages 15 points a game with Lebron, Dajuan, Ricky Davis, Darius Miles, and Zodrunas ilgauskas on his team. Also Boozer is a nice player but I doubt you can find too many of him in the second round.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Watch Sofoklis Schortsanitis when he comes to play in the League.



If he averages 15 points a game when he comes to America that will mean the appocylypse(sp?) is here.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Just pay for my SM fee.

And watch Macej Lampe in a few years.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

How bout every other second round NBDL bum?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> If he averages 15 points a game when he comes to America that will mean the appocylypse(sp?) is here.


You really can't spell. But anyways I'm saying when he develops.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> You really can't spell. But anyways I'm saying when he develops.



Spell that then without looking in the dictionary. I noticed how you said I can't spell yet you neglected to show me how in your post. You need more time to look in the dictionary.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

The point is Croshere is a proven thing while second rounders who make it (let alone be good solid players) are few and far between.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> 
> appocylypse(sp?)


WRONG!!! It's apocalypse.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Notice how it took you a while. Just long enough to get out your pocket dictionary, nerd.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

:laugh: Man you are a joke.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

That's right "uncle" I'm a joke because I am right. You made a post in beween where you neglected to spell it, thus giving you time to look it up.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I never claimed I knew how to spell it. That's why I put the (sp?) after the word.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

TRL stope geting afended mein.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

You spelled _offended_ wrong. and also I'm not offended. I'm having fun.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Yu caint reed eetha? I speled everythang rong en dat sentece.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Yu caint reed eetha? I speled everythang rong en dat sentece.



Quit speaking in your native tongue.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Sound it out biatch.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Difference. You crapped your pants because I spelled one word wrong.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

You crapped your pants because I corrected you. I corrected you as a joke. So then I just followed you and disagreed with everything you had to say.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Yeah really I've been tricking you this whole time so that you would post a lot in the Pacer forum.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I've been tricking you as well, I wanted to get my post count up. So I came in here and argued everything. But you are a real um...douchebag.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I've been tricking you as well, I wanted to get my post count up. So I came in here and argued everything. But you are a real um...douchebag.



Douche bag I am not. Douch bag is what your mom needs to use because her bush is real nasty.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

:no: Bush? Who says "bush"?
You get no females.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I have a steady girlfriend. But i'm sure you get all kinds of girls. It just comes natural with the intelligence level.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Yep cause I got more game than Jesus Shuttlesworth. I'm nice with mine.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

This board should be renamed TLR vs Bunk 22
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:    

C'mon, bet, who will win?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Another Bunk Vs. TLR, you guys are ruining the topics.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Another one Bunk and TLR? I'm going to have to lock the topics you did this in now and if you do another one of these verbal attack threads I will have the admins take a look at it and see what they think.


----------

